# Okafor's extension



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Has anybody seen any updates on this? He's able to sign a new deal and I havn't seen or read anything on it since before Gerald's deal and even then it was only something like were working on it.

Also, What do you think we should be giving him. He's had some injury problems but when he plays he's a good young big who is one of the best defensive bigs in the league


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Okafors extension*

Nenê money, at least [60+].


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Okafors extension*



Premier said:


> Nenê money, at least [60+].


definately, this guy is heavily under-rated by fans but im sure GM's would know his value... he would get offered a big time contract so charlotte should lock him up asap obviously


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Okafors extension*



> Okafor is confident that he and the team will come to an agreement soon, keeping him in Bobcat Orange for the foreseeable future. "It's going to happen," Okafor said. "We're in the process of talking about it."
> 
> "When the Bobcats and I come to a mutual agreement, it'll be cool," he added.


LINK


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Okafors extension*

Personally I don't think he should get more than Gerald did...but then Gerald got squeezed because of the lack of teams with capspace and you could easily say that he deserved as much as Lewis did.We need Okafor an awful lot and we definitely can't replace him,but his actual production hasn't been all we could hope for.A lot of it is the Organization's fault.At the start of last year he was looking terrific as a primary scoring option,but for some reason Bernie let Morrison led the team in field goal attempts for about three months.If we had continued to feed Emeka the ball it would have been extremely interesting to see if he could have sustained the early offensive production.Wasn't all that great to learn that Morrison wasn't ready to take that burden either way.


----------



## bobcatsden (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Okafors extension*

Diable - I respectfully disagree with your claim that Okafor hasn't produced for the Bobcats. He averages a double-double for his career. He's one of the most consistent big men in the league, and he plays tough defense and blocks shots. He is the league's best big man not named Duncan, Chandler or Garnett (yes, that's including Howard, both O'Neals, and Wallace).

On the open market, Okafor is worth considerably more than Gerald Wallace. In fact, it's not even close. 

I completely agree that Okafor wasn't utilized to the fullest extent last season - but I think injuries played a role in that. And hopefully the bloom is off the rose as far as Morrison is concerned, and the "play him because of his high draft pick" days are over.


----------



## ~spectre~ (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Okafors extension*

I agree, Mek is a higher commodity than Crash...his defense in the paint changes us totally as a team and we have no one who can step in and fill his role. I'm guessing a longterm deal averaging 12 per or 13.



> A lot of it is the Organization's fault.At the start of last year he was looking terrific as a primary scoring option,but for some reason Bernie let Morrison led the team in field goal attempts for about three months.If we had continued to feed Emeka the ball it would have been extremely interesting to see if he could have sustained the early offensive production.


An excellent point...possibly a downside to having a coach who's also the team's GM? We gave Ammo way too much rope to hang himself with, even to the point where he lost all confidence (and that's a lot of confidence) in his offense.

IMO our new coaching staff is going to make a world of difference.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Okafors extension*

I think health is the biggest issue here. I think when healthy he has an impact similar to prime Alonzo Mourning, so I think an extension should be a priority for the organization.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Okafors extension*

i'm happy for the charlotte bobcats organization.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Okafors extension*



> and you could easily say that he deserved as much as Lewis did.


Lewis doesn't deserve what he got. The Magic will really feel that extent of that deal in the near future.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Okafors extension*

Charlotte has set themselves up to be probably one of the best teams in the NBA within the next couple years. I only say that because San Antonio will finally move on, Boston ages even more, and Dallas still chokes in the playoffs. J-Rich, Wallace, Okafor, Felton, May, Morrison, and Dudley, with the oldest of the this group being J-Rich at 26. Insanity.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Okafors extension*

No he doesnt deserve as much as Lewis did, come on now.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Okafors extension*

I think he was saying more that Gerald is better then Lewis so if he could get that then Gerald should be able to as well. There's no question Rashard Lewis is getting way overpaid but is he better then Gerald at anything but scoring?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Okafors extension*



nutmeged3 said:


> I think he was saying more that Gerald is better then Lewis so if he could get that then Gerald should be able to as well. *There's no question Rashard Lewis is getting way overpaid but is he better then Gerald at anything but scoring?*


Agreed on that. Gerald is the better overall player


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Okafors extension*



bobcatsden said:


> Diable - I respectfully disagree with your claim that Okafor hasn't produced for the Bobcats. He averages a double-double for his career. He's one of the most consistent big men in the league, and he plays tough defense and blocks shots. He is the league's best big man not named Duncan, Chandler or Garnett (yes, that's including Howard, both O'Neals, and Wallace).


does that also include guys like yao, amare, brand, and a bunch of other guys that are debatably better?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Okafor is worth more then Gerald Wallace.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Okafor needs to prove he can stay healthy.


----------

